
Finland to Become the First Country in World to Get Rid of All School Subjects - ghosh
https://brightside.me/wonder-curiosities/finland-will-become-the-first-country-in-the-world-to-get-rid-of-all-school-subjects-259910/
======
Shalle135
I went to a school that operated in this way, it was clearly superior to what
I had to go back to the traditional ways of learning once I graduated from
high school.

We were divided into classes or groups with a mentor who help you set the
goals for the week. Then you went to the workshops if you had any questions
that weren't fulfilled by browsing internet or asking friends.

This way you could easily finish the subjects that came easily to you and you
could put more time into those who you had a hard time with.

